# online ammo?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

something i was wondering is when purchasing ammo online can it be delivered to your home or does it have to go to a ffl?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Delivered to your door.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Fed-Ex driver is a skirt who drops and runs before I can get out of the door. When I mean drops and runs, I mean runs!

The UPS driver, on the other hand, is always curious about what I am buying and shooting. He's a shooter, too.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Any restrictions on home delivery of ammo is on a state-by-state basis. As usual, you can count on the blue states to have the vast majority of the restrictions.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Not knowing your laws in Jersey, it should be delivered to your door...JM2C


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Some counties actually prohibit...as encouraged by local gun stores sadly. I get it almost anywhere I want...cause I don't live in those counties.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ghostman,

Good question. When YOU buy ammo online, YOU must first ship it to ME for inspection. I then will determine if YOU will get some. Please place your orders beginning with the following calibers...

Nah, just funnin' with you. When you begin to place your order the website will ask you at some point where you want the ammo shipped and will determine based on the local laws, whether they can ship or not. Being in Jersey, you may be out of luck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on States I guess. No problem in Wisconsin. However I d know the UPS drives will report it to ATF or local LE. Already dealt with that years ago.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In NJ the online seller needs a copy of your FOID before they can ship, which adds a step to the process that most other places do not have. Afterwards they can ship to your door.

Make sure you have a scanned image of your FOID before placing the order. If you don't have a scanner, you can get it scanned at Staples. Take your own thumb drive or buy one there, or take a legible photo with your phone so you can email the photo to the online seller.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Since NJ is one of "those" states, you might do well to join a state-specific shooting forum to get your firearms questions answered. Might even meet a few local folks to got to the range with.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Then there's Connecticut... where you cannot mail-order ammo at all.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I believe the banning of internet sales was also a feature of the SAFE Act in NY. Bills have been passed to ban internet sales in NJ, but Christie has vetoed them. I assume we'll lose internet sales in NJ once we get a Democrat governor again.


----------

